# plant list



## Heather H (Jan 31, 2015)

Ok I have been reading a ton of posts. I'm trying to learn everything I can. There seems to be a debate of what plants on some plant lists are safe or not. As a newbie I want only safe plants. I don't want to chance anything. Thank you guys in advance.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 31, 2015)

this site tells you which plants are tortoise safe
http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp


----------



## Heather H (Jan 31, 2015)

But the list has ferns. Some say they are toxic. So I'm trying to find what others think may be toxic. I use plants in the enclosure. I'm scared to death of getting another tortoise and it getting sick.


----------

